# Vampires The Masquerade Bloodline



## ASGARD (Jul 6, 2005)

Has anyone played Vampires The Masquerade Bloodline?





Is it or is it not cool as far as vampires games go.

Sorry I did not see VTM thread untill now


----------



## Azash (Jul 6, 2005)

its very addictive especially when you run up to a zombie and smack them to pieces with a sledgehammer!


----------



## ASGARD (Jul 7, 2005)

I am not that good yet i can only use combos to kill not full frontal attacks.
I am only good when sneaking up on them and silent kills or feed on them.


----------



## Azash (Jul 7, 2005)

well if it works, maybe your character is only good at sneaking.


----------



## Earos (Jul 23, 2005)

I am playing it again... played it as a gangrel, a malkavian and now a tremere... I have done the prince's ending twice already... thinking I will try for a different ending this time

Anyone ever play the PnP (paper and pencil) version of white wolf's vampire game? I played it with 2 seperate groups of friends for a few years... Had a great time... Then again both groups of friends were odd enough to make it fun... he he

I hope another game is going to come out soon... I played the first Vampire: game and it was pretty bad... the bloodlines one really followed the PnP version more and it is so much better then the first one... Hard to believe both games came from the same concept... 

Maybe a game based on the werewolf or mage side of white wolf's universe would be cool too... we can only hope...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 23, 2005)

I think Vampire the Masquerade was the last (pnp) RPG I played - was a couple of years after I'd stopped AD&D and figured my role-playing days were over. Vampire was interesting, but I found world-building much more interesting than playing one. My character was a Malkavian who masqueraded as a Ventrue. 

Either way, I just played a couple of scenarios, then drifted out.


----------



## Azash (Jul 26, 2005)

Earos said:
			
		

> Maybe a game based on the werewolf or mage side of white wolf's universe would be cool too... we can only hope...


 
i think they just have bought one out but dont qoute me on that


----------

